

France Stands By Threat To Write Law Forcing Google To Pay To Link To News Sites - 001sky
http://searchengineland.com/france-stands-by-threat-to-write-law-forcing-google-to-pay-to-link-to-news-sites-138063

======
Geoff_Sylvain
yep, that's totally insane...

